# The New Fuji SL - What will it weigh?



## AlanE

Fuji's website has a tease prior to their launch of the new SL on August 20. Any guesses? I'm expecting something between 13 - 14 pounds. Excluding pedals, of course. And less than $6K

Fuji SL Sneak Peek #2![UNIQID]


----------



## AlanE

Well, I wasn't close. The top of the line SL has a claimed weight of just 10.91 Lbs
SL 1.1 | SL

The next models down the line are much less impressive, at 14.17 lbs, 14.48 lbs, 16.50, 17.86, etc.

Heck, the 2.3 model, with mechanical Ultegra weighs more than the same trim on my Transonic 2.3. 17.86# vs. 16.96#

SL 1.3 | SL
SL 1.5 | SL
SL 2.1 | SL
SL 2.3 | SL
SL 2.5 | SL


----------



## Jwiffle

Still pretty impressive to me


----------



## Rashadabd

Jwiffle said:


> Still pretty impressive to me


I am very impressed by what I have read about this bike thus far at the price point it is expected to be sold at. Apparently, you will be able to get a top of the line 1.1 Frameset for like $1900. I am loving that. This looks like the best bike Fuji has ever made.

http://www.fujibikes.com/sl/

http://www.bikeradar.com/us/road/news/article/new-fuji-sl-almost-2kg-too-light-for-the-pros-45073/


----------



## tranzformer

I am also very impressed. Would be a frame I would consider buying, assuming reviews are positive and I enjoyed a test ride. 

With Performance Bike frequent 15% and 20% off coupons, this could turn into a very nice 'budget' build. Not that much more than some aluminum and lower end carbon fiber frames.


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> I am also very impressed. Would be a frame I would consider buying, assuming reviews are positive and I enjoyed a test ride.
> 
> With Performance Bike frequent 15% and 20% off coupons, this could turn into a very nice 'budget' build. Not that much more than some aluminum and lower end carbon fiber frames.


I agree 100%. They also usually have a Performance exclusive model that is even cheaper than the others. If the test rides and reviews pan out, this one could be tough to beat as a value.


----------



## Mr645

Wait for fathers day and they always do 30% back in points


----------



## tranzformer

IS Fuji pretty good with their claimed weight vs. actual weight? Hopefully the new SL rides as nice as it sounds.


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> IS Fuji pretty good with their claimed weight vs. actual weight? Hopefully the new SL rides as nice as it sounds.


There are already some first look type reviews out there that talk about actual weight of some models. It sounds like they are fairly close.

http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/previews/fuji-steps-its-game-new-sl


----------



## Mr645

Using a 900 g tubular wheel set certainly helps with the weight. There are some other parts specific to the SL SRAM RED version to that light weight parts. That's why the Red 22 model jumps to $10k while the DuraAce Di2 version which has Oval wheels is $6300.


----------



## Rashadabd

Mr645 said:


> Using a 900 g tubular wheel set certainly helps with the weight. There are some other parts specific to the SL SRAM RED version to that light weight parts. That's why the Red 22 model jumps to $10k while the DuraAce Di2 version which has Oval wheels is $6300.


Yep. I still think the best bang for the buck is to buy the frameset, some decently priced carbon wheels that weigh in at 1300-1500 or so grams, a decent component package and cockpit and you probably end up with a sub 15lb bike for less than $4000 if you do even a decent job of shopping. Performance has some solid Reynolds wheels for $999. You can get a Shimano 105 group for less than $400 as well or Ultegra for like $600. Throw that together and you have a common man's super bike.


----------



## tranzformer

Rashadabd said:


> There are already some first look type reviews out there that talk about actual weight of some models. It sounds like they are fairly close.
> 
> Fuji Steps Up Its Game with the New SL | Bicycling


I had already read that review and they still talk about claimed weight. Didn't see any scale shots or mention of them verifying the claimed weight.


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> I had already read that review and they still talk about claimed weight. Didn't see any scale shots or mention of them verifying the claimed weight.


Bike Radar and Bike Rumor are usually the ones that focus on getting that information out. My guess is that all of the official test ride info is still probably a few weeks away as the design was just officially released a day or so ago. The numbers are probably close to the 745 for the frame we keep hearing though. At this price point how much does it really matter even if they are 30-40 grams off? That is still a great deal at this price point.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> Bike Radar and Bike Rumor are usually the ones that focus on getting that information out. My guess is that all of the official test ride info is still probably a few weeks away as the design was just officially released a day or so ago. The numbers are probably close to the 745 for the frame we keep hearing though. At this price point how much does it really matter even if they are 30-40 grams off? That is still a great deal at this price point.


These guys seem to think it's pretty light lol....

https://instagram.com/p/6r1OaCRB43/


----------



## Ahillock

Definitely excited about this bike. Wonder when they will start showing up at dealers?


----------



## Rashadabd

Ahillock said:


> Definitely excited about this bike. Wonder when they will start showing up at dealers?


First shipment is supposed to be late October to early November. At least that's what I was told yesterday.


----------



## Rashadabd

It's sounds like the weight claims are ringing true thus far: Spanish mechanics relaxed as Vuelta draws nigh - BikeRadar


----------



## tranzformer

Any owners of the current Fuji Altamira? Curious what your thoughts are on it and what areas you hope Fuji improved on for the SL?


----------



## Ahillock

Just some thoughts: 

Fuji SL frameset: $1900
Shimano 9000/SRAM Red 22: $1200
Favorite handlebar/stem/seatpost/saddle: $1000
Favorite wheels: xxxxx

So for around $4,000 plus whatever you want to spend on wheels or whatever wheels you already have, you could build a very solid bike. If you go the SRAM Red route, could build a very lightweight bike for a fairly 'reasonable' price considering the pricing what you would pay for a similar build from other companies.


----------



## Rashadabd

Ahillock said:


> Just some thoughts:
> 
> Fuji SL frameset: $1900
> Shimano 9000/SRAM Red 22: $1200
> Favorite handlebar/stem/seatpost/saddle: $1000
> Favorite wheels: xxxxx
> 
> So for around $4,000 plus whatever you want to spend on wheels or whatever wheels you already have, you could build a very solid bike. If you go the SRAM Red route, could build a very lightweight bike for a fairly 'reasonable' price considering the pricing what you would pay for a similar build from other companies.


Those are my thoughts as well, but I would probably opt for the following:

-Shimano Ultegra 6800- $600
-2016 Giant SLR 1 wheels- approx $1300 or the Performance exclusive Reynolds wheels @ $999.00 or Williams 38 wheels @$1199
-Specialized Power Expert saddle $130 and seatpost with zerts insert $110
- Fizik Cyrano R1 or Ritchey cockpit for $200-$600 or Zipp Service Course cockpit for $120 or so.


----------



## Mr645

tranzformer said:


> Any owners of the current Fuji Altamira? Curious what your thoughts are on it and what areas you hope Fuji improved on for the SL?


I think my only concern with my 2012 Altamira SE is the bottom bracket. The press fit system will eventually wear out making difficult to keep replacing bottom brackets as they wear out. But other wise it's been a great bike, pretty comfy, durable, well built.


----------



## Rashadabd

Mr645 said:


> I think my only concern with my 2012 Altamira SE is the bottom bracket. The press fit system will eventually wear out making difficult to keep replacing bottom brackets as they wear out. But other wise it's been a great bike, pretty comfy, durable, well built.


It looks like they have included Praxis on every SL model to help avoid those issues and prevent any creaking.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

tranzformer said:


> Any owners of the current Fuji Altamira? Curious what your thoughts are on it and what areas you hope Fuji improved on for the SL?


Have a 2014 2.1. Overall it's a good bike. It's comfortable, handles well, and seems to be well made. Other than the Di wire rattling around in the down tube when it was new (fixed it), it doesn't make any noise--creaks, etc. 

I guess it could be a bit stiffer in the BB area. It could be lighter--the 2.1 has the heavier fork and heavier carbon. Overall, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Rashadabd

AlanE said:


> Fuji's website has a tease prior to their launch of the new SL on August 20. Any guesses? I'm expecting something between 13 - 14 pounds. Excluding pedals, of course. And less than $6K
> 
> Fuji SL Sneak Peek #2![UNIQID]


Here's some more info on the weight and ride quality: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLsfZ77PJBs


----------



## andyaa

I have been looking at the SL 1.3. But I can't find any in the state. I would really like see/try one before I buy. Only smaller shops seem to carry Fuji and they would have to special order one. When you folks buy the frame and build up your own, you can't try it first either, is that a concer? What if you don't like it after it is built?


----------



## Rashadabd

andyaa said:


> I have been looking at the SL 1.3. But I can't find any in the state. I would really like see/try one before I buy. Only smaller shops seem to carry Fuji and they would have to special order one. When you folks buy the frame and build up your own, you can't try it first either, is that a concer? What if you don't like it after it is built?


I really like to test ride first, but that's me and others don't care as much. Try performance bike if you have one near you.


----------



## MMsRepBike

andyaa said:


> I have been looking at the SL 1.3. But I can't find any in the state. I would really like see/try one before I buy. Only smaller shops seem to carry Fuji and they would have to special order one. When you folks buy the frame and build up your own, you can't try it first either, is that a concer? What if you don't like it after it is built?


Those of us that buy framesets and build them ourselves understand geometry usually. Meaning we buy a frame that will fit us correctly. We know it will fit before buying it. That being said, if a frame fits right, it'll ride fine. Any frame of any material that fits well is going to ride good. They all have their own characteristics with their angles and such but they're all pretty close.

And test riding a bike doesn't tell you much of anything at all. Especially if you're one to buy framesets and build yourself. 

Did the test bike have the exact same fit as your current bike to the millimeter? If not the difference in fit is going to make more of a difference than the different ride characteristics of the bike. The different wheels and components and saddle will heavily skew the opinion of the frame one way or the other. I think test riding bikes is dumb unless you don't know exactly what you're after and plan to ride it exactly as it was tested.


----------



## andyaa

Also I figure if I get it from a reliable bike shop they will work with me on the fit. And probably upgrade/swap components as I request. Would like some carbon wheels on the 1.3.


----------



## Rashadabd

I will only say this: I get a feel for how my body fits/feels on a bike during a test ride (but my favorite shop has good fitters and Guru system we usually play with before I go out on a test) and also some general understanding about how it handles (based on geometry) and the ride quality (you can take your own wheels with you or try bikes with the same wheels, etc.). So, while I can agree with some this, all of it doesn't work for me and I don't consider test riding before purchasing to be a dumb or unnecessary practice. I like to test bikes before I make up my mind and spend money, but that may just be me.


----------



## Jwiffle

andyaa said:


> I have been looking at the SL 1.3. But I can't find any in the state. I would really like see/try one before I buy. Only smaller shops seem to carry Fuji and they would have to special order one. When you folks buy the frame and build up your own, you can't try it first either, is that a concer? What if you don't like it after it is built?


A short 5 minute test ride really won't tell you all that much. A longer test ride of a minimum 30 minutes (hour is better) will be of more use. Honestly, the test ride is usually overrated. If you have an idea of what size you need, you can purchase without a test ride, then fine tune from there. I haven't done a test ride before a purchase in many years (and I've gone through a number of bikes, all of which fit well and ride great). If you've purchased the right size, you will like the bike. You may need to swap some parts, like stem, post, or bars to get it to feel the way you like it best, but that's easy enough.


----------



## andyaa

I found Scheels carries Fuji bikes in my town. They would have to special order an SL 1.3 but would be willing to customize it any way I want. Need to find some carbon wheels. Dura-Ace C24, Zipp 202?


----------



## Rashadabd

andyaa said:


> I found Scheels carries Fuji bikes in my town. They would have to special order an SL 1.3 but would be willing to customize it any way I want. Need to find some carbon wheels. Dura-Ace C24, Zipp 202?


Both are good, as are Reynolds Assault SLG, Giant Bikes new SLR1 and SLR0, Enve 3.4, Bontrager Aelous 3 wheels, Ritchey carbon wheels, and a few others. On the budget/Chinese end, take a look at Yoeleo.


----------



## Lelandjt

MMsRepBike said:


> Those of us that buy framesets and build them ourselves understand geometry usually. Meaning we buy a frame that will fit us correctly. We know it will fit before buying it. That being said, if a frame fits right, it'll ride fine. Any frame of any material that fits well is going to ride good. They all have their own characteristics with their angles and such but they're all pretty close.
> 
> And test riding a bike doesn't tell you much of anything at all. Especially if you're one to buy framesets and build yourself.
> 
> Did the test bike have the exact same fit as your current bike to the millimeter? If not the difference in fit is going to make more of a difference than the different ride characteristics of the bike. The different wheels and components and saddle will heavily skew the opinion of the frame one way or the other. I think test riding bikes is dumb unless you don't know exactly what you're after and plan to ride it exactly as it was tested.


I've never test ridden a bike before getting it and I usually have the option to. Numbers tell me what I need to know and the setup and parts of a test bike are gonna throw off perception.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's some actual weight/scale shots:

2016 Fuji SL 1.1 + Review - Weight Weenies


----------

